# HUM-CANCELLING P90s?



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

*Who makes HUM-CANCELLING P90 pickups? (Dog-ear)*

*I currently have Tyson Tone P90s installed in my Casino Coupe. When I play it through my Vintage-47 amp, the hum is unbearable. Hum level is fine thru my Fender Amps. (Champ X2 and Fender Bassman)

Thanks.

Doug*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kinman i believe.


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Also Fralin and now Fishman has come out with a Greg Koch signature noiseless p90s.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Dimarzio makes Virtual P90s that are quite nice.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I've used both Anderson PQ's and Fralin hum-cancelling P90's. Both were great, though I prefer the Fralins over the Andersons.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Budda said:


> Kinman i believe.


Thanks, Budda


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Gibson though I don’t care for the tone.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Benny Gutman said:


> Also Fralin


I looked at the Fralin site last night, but all I could find were the *Hum-Cancelling P90 With Alnico Rods. *However, they have more of a Fender like sound.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Benny Gutman said:


> Fishman has come out with a Greg Koch signature noiseless p90s.


Cannot find a Dog-ear style P-90 noisless.


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Hum Cancelling P90 by Lindy Fralin: All P90 Tone, No Hum! (fralinpickups.com) 

He makes regular hum cancelling P90s too


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

so in the options, Fralin can make his regular P90s hum cancelling with dog ears


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Benny Gutman said:


> Hum Cancelling P90 by Lindy Fralin: All P90 Tone, No Hum! (fralinpickups.com)


Got it, thanks, Benny. I already have a set of Fralin Pure PAF and really like them.

Cheers

Doug


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

These are actually quite good. And it's amazon so you can return them no questions if you don't like them. They are stacked so are quite deep compared to a conventional P90. I needed to route a bit deeper to get them to fit but all in all, well worth the time and little $$$








Wilkinson M Series Stacked P90 Soapbar Ceramic Single Coil Sized Humbucker Bridge Pickup for SG/LP Electric Guitar, Cream : Amazon.ca: Everything Else


Wilkinson M Series Stacked P90 Soapbar Ceramic Single Coil Sized Humbucker Bridge Pickup for SG/LP Electric Guitar, Cream : Amazon.ca: Everything Else



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Doug B said:


> *Who makes HUM-CANCELLING P90 pickups? (Dog-ear)*
> 
> *I currently have Tyson Tone P90s installed in my Casino Coupe. When I play it through my Vintage-47 amp, the hum is unbearable. Hum level is fine thru my Fender Amps. (Champ X2 and Fender Bassman)
> 
> ...


Perhaps the vintage 47 has an input grounding fault which is easily fixed


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

RJP110 said:


> These are actually quite good. And it's amazon so you can return them no questions if you don't like them. They are stacked so are quite deep compared to a conventional P90. I needed to route a bit deeper to get them to fit but all in all, well worth the time and little $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I need dog-ear P-90s for the Casino Coupe.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You can put a regular P90 bobbin in a dog ear cover, can't you ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RJP110 said:


> These are actually quite good. And it's amazon so you can return them no questions if you don't like them. They are stacked so are quite deep compared to a conventional P90. I needed to route a bit deeper to get them to fit but all in all, well worth the time and little $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought their dog ear version for may Casino Coupe for about $50.00 CDN for A PAIR shipped. They are have been OK. However, both pickups were the same height (about 11 mm). They were a drop in fit.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Gibson though I don’t care for the tone.


Apologies to the OP for the slight derail.

What was it about the Gibson tone that you disliked? 
I just bought one from a forum member to try in the neck position of my Casino Coupe.
It should arrive sometime in the next few days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug B said:


> Thanks, but I need dog-ear P-90s for the Casino Coupe.


See post #17


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Alan Small said:


> Perhaps the vintage 47 has an input grounding fault which is easily fixed


No grounding problem, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

greco said:


> Apologies to the OP for the slight derail.
> 
> What was it about the Gibson tone that you disliked?
> I just bought one from a forum member to try in the neck position of my Casino Coupe.
> It should arrive sometime in the next few days.


No problem-I'd like to know more about the Gibson pickups too.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

greco said:


> I bought their dog ear version for may Casino Coupe for about $50.00 CDN for A PAIR shipped. They are have been OK. However, both pickups were the same height (about 11 mm). They were a drop in fit.


Don't see them anywhere on Amazon.ca???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug B said:


> Don't see them anywhere on Amazon.ca???


These appear to be the same as I the ones I ordered . They sent me two of the same pickups and I just installed both as I seldom use the bridge pickup.
BTW...I was able to remove the silver "Wilkinson" label by scraping.








Wilkinson Low Gauss Iconic Sound Ceramic P90 Dogear Style Single Coil Pickups Set for SG/LP Electric Guitar, Black : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Wilkinson Low Gauss Iconic Sound Ceramic P90 Dogear Style Single Coil Pickups Set for SG/LP Electric Guitar, Black : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





Here are the reviews...FWIW...


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

greco said:


> These appear to be the same as I the ones I ordered . They sent me two of the same pickups and I just installed both as I seldom use the bridge pickup.
> BTW...I was able to remove the silver "Wilkinson" label by scraping.
> 
> 
> ...




Not bad, but not the sound I want. I'm looking for a more rounded, muscular sound, like from the early 50's blues and jazz. Have a look at Vintage Vibe Guitars sound clips for the P-90s:




__





Vintage Vibe Guitar Pickups






www.vintagevibeguitars.com


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Budda said:


> Kinman i believe.


Yes, put a set of the P90 Buckers in my Paul Reed Smith custom 22,... P90 Bucker in the neck position and P90 Bucker Heavy at the bridge,... pure noiselessness!
























Of course he also makes the Soap-bar style with dog ear covers.
Kinman: P 90 - Zero-Hum Guitar Pickups
Epiphone Casino Coupe: 











Kinman P-90 Hx - Blues Demo


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Mojotone makes a couple. I have the bridge '56 version, but have yet to install it yet. 









'56 Quiet Coil P-90 Dogear Pickup


Click here for current lead times Vintage P-90's from the 50's were very special because of their vocal and dynamic qualities, with bold highs that breathe with clarity. The only problem was the 60-cycle hum and for today's player, 60-cycle hum can be unbearable at times. Mojotone's patent...




www.mojotone.com












Hot Quiet Coil P-90 Dogear Pickup


Click here for current lead times The Hot P-90 Quiet Coil was designed for players who need a more powerful P-90 to hit the front end of the amp with more gain and bottom end punch. We were able to retain the clarity and definition of a traditional P-90 so that your tone isn't muddy or dark...




www.mojotone.com


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a set of MJS soapbar style stacked Big Singles in my LP Special.
They sound great and are extremely quiet.

https://www.mjscustompickups.com/mjs-big-single-p90/


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

The railhammer humcutter pickups might also be an option for you. I have the Reverend Billy Corgan signature with his railhammer pickups and I'm always blown away by how quiet they are. I've also played the Nuevo's and those are equally quiet as well:









Humcutter


Humcutter With rails under the wound strings for tight clear lows and poles under the plain strings for soaring highs, Railhammer humcutters deliver that venerated P90 tone without any of the hum. Bridge Cleancut Bridge P90 tone with an extra dose of




railhammer.com


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

greco said:


> What was it about the Gibson tone that you disliked?


Forgot to circle back on this- the P100's I had in a LP Special were just dull sounding, lacking in brightness and attack. They were very quiet though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did OP choose something?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you considered the EHX Hum Debugger? On the medium setting, I find that it's super transparent and the bonus is that it will work for all your single-coil guitars.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Budda said:


> Did OP choose something?







__





Vintage Vibe Guitar Pickups






www.vintagevibeguitars.com


----------

